# Private Commuter Rail Service to Nashua NH?



## jis (Oct 12, 2017)

http://www.unionleader.com/local-government/Nashua-inks-deal-to-craft-private-rail-plan



> NASHUA — City officials are taking the next step in helping to bring commuter rail into the Gate City.
> 
> On Tuesday, the Board of Aldermen voted to enter into a memorandum of understanding with the Boston Surface Railroad Company to create a plan to bring privately-funded passenger rail service to Nashua.
> 
> ...


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 12, 2017)

jis said:


> from Bedford to Worcester, Mass., with stops in Lowell, Mass., and Nashua.


Admittedly I'm not super-familiar with this corridor...but.....what? A privately-owned commuter rail that runs between mid-size cities? I mean, even if you take into account that "Bedford" is apparently just outside of Manchester...

I would have to think Boston is the main traffic generator in this region, and this route seems to take a sharp right hand turn before it gets there. I assume it's designed to connect to MBTA commuter rail in Lowell?


----------



## Eric S (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## MattW (Oct 13, 2017)

Unless they're pulling a Brightline and own lots of real estate along the lines, I don't see how this will work.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 13, 2017)

I have no idea how this works at all. Ive been trying to pull this together Norristown to Reading- not private, but a small joint county authority- and thats a hell of a lot more practical line than this. And I have gotten exactly nowhere.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Oct 13, 2017)

Is there any commuter rail agency in the country that at least breaks even? And I assume that the agencies are free of property tax on their real estate and equipment.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 14, 2017)

Not at all. The line near my house has a 15% farebox or something like that.


----------

